# Anyone used CDbaby?



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I was searching for a certain song in FLAC format, and found it there. When I clicked on the track, it says when you buy it you get MP3, MP3-320, and FLAC format in the download. Seems like a pretty good deal for $.99

Has anyone tried it? Was the track quality ok? Any issues?

Thanks.

Jay


----------

